# Cost to Put Up Hay



## rsranch (Sep 11, 2012)

I am needing to know what the going rate to put up hay is for cutting, bailing, and stacking. Also, cost per acre for seeding. I am in Wyoming.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

HERE seeding was $10 per acre this spring. Same guy would cut for $15/ac. Rake for $5/ac. Bale $10 for net 4*5 $12 for net $5*6.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rsranch said:


> I am needing to know what the going rate to put up hay is for cutting, bailing, and stacking. Also, cost per acre for seeding. I am in Wyoming.


Send waterway64 a personal message and I am sure he can help as he is just across the stateline in SD.

Regards, Mike


----------

